# wanner a fish



## johncidly (Nov 12, 2011)

wanner a fish

feed by myself

have a nice led light to it 

have a health grow.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Either english is not your first language or your auto correct is having fun with you.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Is this a riddle? lol


----------

